# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Pháp - Bỉ - Đức - Ý 11 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris*
Quý khách tập trung tại công ty ANZ Travel - 71 Mai Hắc Đế. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài. Đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn sáng MB, trưa, tối)*
05h45 : Đoàn tới sân bay Charles De Gaulle - Paris - Thủ đô nước pháp, nơi được mệnh danh là " Thành phố ánh sáng".09h00: Đoàn đi tham quan thắng cảnh nổi tiếng thành phố Paris như: Tháp Eiffel - Biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Paris. Tham quan Quảng trường Tracodro - Quảng trường mang tên Hoà Hợp, La DeFense.12h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc. Chiều: Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan nhà thờ Sarce Coure trên đồi Mont Mart Hill. Du thuyền trên sông Seine: ngắm và chụp ảnh từ trên thuyền. Tháp Eiffel, Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris, Viện bảo tàng văn hoá, tượng mẫu của Nữ thần Tự do và hàng chục cây cầu với đủ loại thiết kế khác nhau được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XV đến nay. 18h30 : Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Mercure Pont De Bercy hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 03: Paris - Louvre (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. 9h00: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Viện bảo tàng Louvre. Tại Louvre, Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm hội hoạ và điêu khắc thuộc các trường phái khác nhau trong từng giai đoạn lịch sử khác nhau của quốc gia như: Pháp, La Mã cổ đại, Hy Lạp, Ai Cập. 12h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc Le Village de China, 8 Rue du mont Thabor, 75001 Paris, Tel: 33-140209960. Chiều: Dạo qua đại lộ thiên đàng Champs - Elysse. Tiếp tục tham quan Arc De Triomphe - Khải Hoàn Môn, nhà hát Opera và các khu phố khác. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Việt Nam (Địa chỉ: Phượng Hồng Restaurant, 52 Rue du Javelot Tel:33-1-45847507) Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 04: Paris - Versailles (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. 9h00: HDV địa phương và xe đón đoàn đi tham quan Cung điện Versailles (cách Paris 20 Kms về phía Tây). 9h55: Đoàn bắt đầu tham quan cung điên Versailles. 12h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Etoile Verte 13, Rue Brey - 75017 Paris, Tel: 33-1-43806934. Chiều đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Norte Dame De Paris (Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris), leo 376 bậc thang lên nhà thờ ngắm toàn cảnh sông Seine, Vườn Hoàng Gia và công viên St.Cloud. Đặt chân lên viên gạch thiêng trước tam cấp của nhà thờ để trở thành người giầu có (theo truyền thuyết). Về Paris, Quý khách tự do mua sắm. 18h30: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 05: Paris - Brussels (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Brussels (312Km-03:00) tới nơi. Tới nơi, Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Brussel: Quảng trường Grand Place - Một trong những quảng trường cổ nhất thế giới. Palais Royal - Cung điện hoàng gia Bỉ, nơi vua Bỉ và các nhà hoàng tộc cư ngụ, Parc Delais Du Cinquantenaire - công viên đẹp nhất thủ đô Bỉ, Atonium - được thiết kế độc đáo theo mô hình phân tử cao 102m,xây dựng nhân dịp hội chợ quốc tế EXPO 58, trụ sở của cộng đồng chung châu Âu. Kỳ quan lý thú Manekan Pis - bức tượng chú bé đứng "tè" - Biểu tượng độc đáo của Brussel. Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Brussels.
*
Ngày 06: Brussels - Bonn - Cologne - Frankfurt (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đón và đưa đoàn khởi hành đi Bonn (210kms - khoảng trên 3 giờ). Tới nơi, dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan thành phố Bonn - Quê hương c ủa thiên tài Beethoven trong vòng khoảng 02 giờ đồng hồ. Đoàn tham quan nhà tưởng niệm Beethoven(chụp hình bên ngoài), tham quan và chụp hình các trư ờng đại học nổi ti ếng của Bonne, Toà nhà thị chính cổ, Vườn Quốc Gia. Sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Cologne (27kms - 25’). Cologne được xem là thành phố náo nhiệt và thân thiện, nơi có nhiều đường phố và công vi ên đi dạo bộ. Những cảnh đẹp nhất của thị trấn cổ. Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Cologne với: nhà thờ Dome- một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất Thế Giới với ki ến trúc Gothic thời phục hưng đầy sắc mầu cổ tích. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Frankfurt. Tới nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Frankfurt.

*Ngày 07: Frankfurt (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Frankfurt. Thành phố tài chính của Cộng hoà Liên Bang Đức, ngắm cảnh nhà đại văn hào Goethes, Nhà Thờ thánh Paul, Toà thị chính xây dựng thế kỷ 15, Nhà thờ lớn Dom, nhà hát Opera. 18:30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Frankfurt.

*Ngày 08: Frankfurt - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đón đoàn tại khách sạn và đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay di Rome. Đến sân bay Rome, xe đón tại sân bay và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng. Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành Rome - đấu trường nổi tiếng Colisium - Đây là một công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng nhất thời của Roma cổ đại. Tham quan Roman Forum (chỉ chụp ảnh bên ngoài). Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Grand Dragon, via Nomentana 49-51,Rome 00161. Tel:39-06-44250314. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn ở Rome.

*Ngày 09: Rome - Tòa Thánh Vaticano - Trevi Fountain (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan toà thánh Vatican. Các điểm tham quan trong Vatican. St Peter s Basilica, nhà thờ Pietà, Bức tượng đồng Baklanquin, viện bảo tàng Vatican, Nhà thờ Cappella Sistina. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều: Quý khách chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Trevi Fountain - đài phun nước nổi tiếng của thành Rome - nơi mang lại may mắn cho du khách khi ném xuống 1 đồng tiền xu. Sau đó Quý khách tự do đi Shopping, mua sắm hàng hoá, quà lưu niệm cho người thân và bạn bè. Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 10: Rome - Hà Nội*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do cho đến giờ xe ô tô đưa đoàn ra sân bay về Việt Nam. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 11: Hà Nội*
Tới sân bay Nội Bài. Xe ô tô đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài về trung tâm thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

